# Cancer!



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It was just announced by Rush Limbaugh that he has lung cancer!!!

Will be going off for different days in the future for treatment.

Good luck to him, may God bless him.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cancer is a nasty group of diseases. Surgery, radiation and chemical therapies all have draw backs. Some nonFDA cures available out of the country have success. No way is the only way because in truth it’s a crap shoot.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been listening to him for about 25+ years, 

he always made me feel that I was not the only one to think the way I do.

He will play an important part in the 2020 election information, sorting out the BS.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers said. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending on how far it is, he can afford a lung transplant. If they can find a downer. I wish him the best and will pray for him.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have been listening to him for about 25+ years,
> 
> he always made me feel that I was not the only one to think the way I do.
> 
> He will play an important part in the 2020 election information, sorting out the BS.


2020 is gonna be a brutal election. This election is truly about good vs. evil and I trust God will raise up some strong and good warriors. Rush may need time for rest and healing. I hope he does what's best for himself and his family. I'll be keeping all that in my intentions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It was the late 1980's and Mrs Slippy was teaching a couple of math classes at a small college in Texas and had about a 45 minute commute. She came home one day telling me about this guy "Russ" Limbaugh she was listening to on the radio during her drive home. She liked that Limbaugh had a pretty good handle on all things political and government related. Of course she learned his correct name quickly after that and she has listened to him ever since.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I too heard him today, while in my delivery truck.
He closed his show with the announcement, spoke for several minutes.

Rush Limbaugh made talk radio what it is today.
I first heard him in 1992, been listening ever since.

I hope he pulls through, America needs him now more than ever.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rush definitely paved the way for conservative radio. 

Cancer is a bitch. Rush has faced adversity many times but however this ends up he will be remembered as somebody that stepped up and spoke for America. God Bless.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You may remember that the medical community was excited that we were normalizing relations with Cuba. Reason being they had developed a medicine that greatly increases lifespans of lung cancer patients. I hope Keytruda can help Rush.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And demonrats nationwide were doing their happy dance. I heard Rush yesterday. Having first hand knowledge of lung cancer and what a battle it will be, I wish him the best going forward.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

He said it was "advanced".
That is not good, because it may have spread elsewhere.

My Dad had prostate cancer that had spread to his bladder.
Radiation and surgery got it, they thought,
Five years later it popped up in one of his kidneys, which was removed. So, things looked good.
Five years after that, it was discovered to have spread to his spine and metastisized.
He was dead in two months.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> It was just announced by Rush Limbaugh that he has lung cancer!!!
> 
> Will be going off for different days in the future for treatment.
> 
> Good luck to him, may God bless him.


Prayers started when I heard it. One great man right there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Prayers started when I heard it. One great man right there.


He was just given the Medal of Freedom by the President during the state of the union speech!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> He was just given the Medal of Freedom by the President during the state of the union speech!


And the liberals heads exploded.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> And the liberals heads exploded.


That sucks. Janitorial staff will have more cleanup to do.

Libtards should evaporate, not explode.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Conservatives love Rush.



> Rush Limbaugh Fights Back Tears When Caller Offers to Donate His Lung





> But it's not just that one caller, Snerdley revealed that Limbaugh is receiving at least two lung donations per day since announcing his battle with lung cancer.


https://www.waynedupree.com/rush-limbaugh-lung-donor/


----------



## timlwalker (6 mo ago)

Lung cancer can be treated by using Fenbendazole, a worm infestation medication. Fenbendazole was found effective against not only regular types of NSCLC (non-small cell lung cancer) but also against a very common disease in humans (30% of all NSCLC cases) which, is very aggressive and hardly accessible with chemotherapy KRAS-mutant cancer. You can find more information at Fenbendazole.org


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wellcome and thanks for the scoop. My older brother has been fighting metastisized NSLC for about 10 years. Still alive due to an immune booster drug called Op Divo developed by smart folks in Israel. Have unpleasant side effects but not as rough as most other chemo type strategies. Got the news from his oncologist a few months ago the drug in no longer working. They made him go back through checmo and radiation and are supposed to start him out on another drug called:
Duvalumab. I will send him the link on the worm meds but he probably aint going to believe it. Thanks. He votes for democrats.








Durvalumab Uses, Side Effects & Warnings - Drugs.com


Physician reviewed durvalumab patient information - includes durvalumab description, dosage and directions.




www.drugs.com


----------

